# Forellen im Fluss mit starker Strömung wie beangeln??



## Conchoolio (21. März 2005)

Gestern abend war ich am Main etwa 300 meter Flussabwärts vom zufluss eines guten Forellengewässers. Ich sah ständig Forellen springen. die Strömung ist sehr stark und der Main ist etwa 60 Meter breit an dieser Stelle. Wie kann ich denn versuchen eine zu überreden anzubeißen? mit welcher Technik komm ich denn eventuell zu Erfolg? Sollte ichs mal mit der Spinnrute probieren? Da aber die Zanderschonzeit ist, hab ich Hemmungen Kunstköder auszupacken weil ich die Jungs nicht beim laichen stören will. Habt ihr einen Vorschlag für mich? Danke schon im Vorraus für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Conchoolio (22. März 2005)

*AW: Forellen im Fluss mit starker Strömung wie beangeln??*

danke erstmal für den tip aber ich denke das funktioniert nicht bei der reißenden strömung die momentan vorherrscht. gestern war ich wieder dort, ich lasse es erst mal, soviel druck wie der fluß erzeugt ist nicht normal. 125 gramm krallenblei schwimmt weg als wärs papier. wenn die strömung nachlässt probier ichs aber so mal.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (22. März 2005)

*AW: Forellen im Fluss mit starker Strömung wie beangeln??*

Ich würde es mal mit der Spinnrute mit kleinen Twistern probieren. Funktioniert zumindest an dem von mir hauptsächlich beangelten Forellenbach, der auch teilweise eine starke Strömung hat. Wenn die Strömung extrem stark ist kann man den Twister auch bei straffer Schnur mit der Stömung langsam abtreiben lassen, habe so auch schon Forellen gefangen.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Forellen im Fluss mit starker Strömung wie beangeln??*

Ich habe mal von einer Methode gelesen, die sich wahrlich gut angehört hat, und die auch gut funktioniert hat- in einem einzigen fall, weil ichsonst noch keine testmöglichkeiten dieser Montage hatte. als Gerät wird eine leichte spinnrute von 2,4m- 3,3m empfohlen, als Köder der gute, alte Wurm, entweder mittelgroße Regenwürmer oder halbe Tauwürmer. an die Hauptschnur wird zunächst ein Dreiwegewirbel geknotet. An das andere, wohl nun nach utnen zeigende Ende des wirbels wird eine Schnur von etwa 0,10- 0,18mm geknotet, die länge sollte nur wenige cm betragen. in dem oben beschriebenen fall mus man wohl ein möglichst schweres Tiroler hölzl nehmen, welches n die möglichst dünne schnur geknüpft wird, wobei der Zweck der dünnen Schnur ist, dass bei einem evtl. Hänger nicht die gesamte montage, sondern nur das blei abreißt. an das andere, nun noch freie ende des wirbels kommt das vorfach mit Haken, die in der Regel größe 10-4 haben sollten. viel spaß beim Testen!
kEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------

